# FATCA lawsuit



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

FATCA lawsuit in the US now, not just Canada.

Trying this again (without attempting a link to the Isaac Brock Society site, which is apparently like saying "Voldemort" around here):

Rand Paul sues Obama over foreign banking law - Washington Times


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
So out of 8.7 million Americans living overseas - just 3415 renounced their citizenship.
This represents 0.039% - hardly conclusive evidence of extreme hardship!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody can file a lawsuit, especially presidential candidates in a crowded primary field who are polling in the single digits in a post-Citizens United world of unlimited PAC contributions from wealthy people.

I doubt this lawsuit will go anywhere. The courts have been extremely reluctant, understandably, to intervene in a thoroughly political dispute between the two other branches -- or, more precisely, between 1% of the Senate and the executive branch. If Senator Paul wishes to abolish or modify FATCA he has a perfectly wonderful option available: convince his fellow Congressmen to pass legislation with a veto-proof margin.


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> So out of 8.7 million Americans living overseas - just 3415 renounced their citizenship.
> This represents 0.039% - hardly conclusive evidence of extreme hardship!
> Cheers
> Steve


The renunciation process is so obnoxious and the Form 8854 rigamarole so disgusting  that many simply throw their US passport in the garbage and walk away from the whole fiasco. Many others have never had one in the first place. Such people will never appear on the list. Besides, the US government is cooking the list numbers anyway. No one knows the total number who are shedding US personhood both officially and unofficially.

Personally I know quite a few who have just ignored the US for years and continue to do so. Not scientific but in my circle there are more ignorers than official renouncers and there is no reason to believe this is atypical.


----------

